# Neighbor of mine called...



## Ray-CA (May 21, 2022)

.. said he was at his property in Kentucky.  Asked if I was still looking for some burl.  I of course told him yes.  Well, he stopped by last evening and left me these.  Said he cut them from a red oak.


----------



## Brandy (May 21, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Curly (May 21, 2022)

I hate neighbours like that when they aren't mine!


----------



## Painfullyslow (May 22, 2022)

Man, all my neighbors do is make noise at 2am...


----------



## Ray-CA (Jun 7, 2022)

Follow up to my original post:  Here are some shots of the red oak burl "in the wild" and a bowl that I've started after drying a cutoff in a toaster oven.  It is now residing in a bucket of sawdust for the next several months before I finish it.


----------

